

Future Windows Phone specifications announced - barista
http://www.neowin.net/news/future-windows-phone-specifications-announced

======
ares2012
The only Windows Phone feature that really matters: All Nokia phones will
ships with WP7 on them starting in the fall.

[http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/02/11/open-letter-
from-c...](http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/02/11/open-letter-from-ceo-
stephen-elop-nokia-and-ceo-steve-ballmer-microsoft/)

Seriously, though, it's pretty exciting.

~~~
rtaycher
Not for us ex-nokia fans.

